# Photoshop user in dubai



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello,
I am looking for someone willing to help using photoshop in order to put together a school project.
the templets will be done, so it s basically only pasting pictures and texts on the pages.
if the person can guide us or give us few hours at least once will be appreciated.
we are working on a tight budget but we can pay for the time.
maybe a woman who just moved to dubai that wants to make new friends will be interested?
otherwise, i ll be glad to have advice of some photoshop experts to try to do it myself

PM for details...thank you


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

karlzero said:


> Hello,
> to put together a school project.


Shouldn't you be doing your own homework?


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

funny
i am a mother ...it s a project for the school  the PTA is helping with the year book ...
we got the pictures, the order, the titles etc...
it s just that we need to use photo shop and none of us know how to do it. we have a little budget so we figured maybe an expat mon can help us with that...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

karlzero said:


> funny
> i am a mother ...it s a project for the school


Fair enough, your original post reminded me of the time I once hired a freelance programmer. He told me he couldn't start for a week as he had a load of local's homework to do.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi karlzero

For image editing and retouching, I use GIMP instead of photoshop. It does pretty much all the same things, and it's free! The help suite is pretty straightforward to understand too.

As far as adding titles and such like, what you need is a desktop publishing program rather than a graphics editor (i.e. not photoshop or GIMP).

Have you thought about doing this in Powerpoint, which is easy to understand if you've got the basics of other Microsoft Office programs? Set the slides to A4 size, and when you've done you can print to pdf, for instance?

Just my two-fils worth!!

Cheers, Lamp


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

thanks for the tips, well have to check with the printer as they are the one who requested material with adobe photoshop support.


----------



## AlexSCFC (May 20, 2011)

If it's just some guidance u are after I can help work with Photoshop for 9 years


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

If you still haven't been able to sort it out I might help as well.. More details required though


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks both of you . We are having a meeting tomorrow, I ll let you know what we ve got. But basically we should have templets designed, all we have to do is add pictures and texts to them . But photoshop is required by the printer, and it's bot a software that we can Copy paste easily with. If you can show us how, it would be great .
I ll give you more details tomorrow.
Thanks Again


----------



## syed.ali.hassan (May 20, 2011)

i can help you if you still need .


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm a professional photo retoucher - been doing it for 20 years! Feel free to get in touch.


----------

